# Finding HD content



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

There are 2 basic options for the online guide - 1 that lists all shows and 1 that allows you to search for specific subjects (for example, all upcoming Football games). I'd like suggest that a search option is added for HD shows. On my new S3, I'd like to find and record some HD shows and these should have priorities over standard definition shows. I'm currently using TitanTV to do the searching, and then going to TiVo Central Online to find the same show and record it. Rather kludgy.

Similarly, it would be nice to have a Wishlist option to locate HD programming. A simple option to locate only HD shows that match the rest of the criteria (sporting events, movies, etc.) would make it more likely that I can find the upcoming HD content.

.../Ed


----------

